# To be continued



## Frieder

Hi everyone,

I'm writing a text at the end of which I want to say "to be continued" in as many different languages as possible. So far I've come up with

Fortsetzung folgt (German)
à suivre (French)

continua (Italian/Portuguese)

continuarà (Spanish)

η συνέχεια στο προσεχέ (Greek)

продолжение следует (Russian)

待续 (Chiniese?)
jatkoa seuraa (Finnish)

wordt vervolgd (Dutch)

fortsättning följer (Swedish)

le leanúint (Irish)

(Hebrew) המשך יבוא
จะดำเนินต่อไป (Thai)

ciąg dalszy nastąpi (Polish)

devamı var (Turkish)
I'd like native speakers to confirm the correctness of the above phrases – or to correct them. And I'd be grateful for more different ways to say "to be continued" in other languages.

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

pokračování příště


----------



## apmoy70

The Greek is wrong, it's either (A) *«συνεχίζεται»* [sineˈçizete] --> _it continues_ (to be continued), or (B) *«η συνέχεια στο επόμενο επεισόδιο»* [i siˈneçi.a sto eˈpomeno epiˈsoði.o] --> _continuation to the next episode_.
(A) is more common than (B)


----------



## Frieder

Thank you @ilocas2 for the new item.

Thank you @apmoy70. So is the phrase I found absolutely wrong or does it just say something different or more specific?


----------



## Penyafort

Frieder said:


> continuar*à* (Spanish)
> I'd like native speakers to confirm the correctness of the above phrases – or to correct them.



There are no grave accents in modern Spanish, only acute ones. The correct spelling is: *continuará*.

But *continuarà*, with that grave accent, is correct in the Catalan language, so you have got an extra one.


----------



## apmoy70

Frieder said:


> Thank you @apmoy70. So is the phrase I found absolutely wrong or does it just say something different or more specific?


It's not the full phrase and it's also too formal language, I'd even dare to say an archaism: *«η συνέχεια στο προσεχές επεισόδιο»* [i siˈneçi.a sto proseˈçes epiˈsoði.o] --> _continuation to the coming episode_.
The usage of «προσεχές» in this phrase, is uncommon nowadays, perhaps it was common 30 years ago.


----------



## Frieder

Thanks for your explanations @apmoy70 & @Penyafort .


----------



## Armas

Frieder said:


> jatkoa seuraa (Finnish)


That is an expression which means "to be continued" (literally "continuation follows") but it can sound a bit ominous or humorous, describing something you would not want to continue. More neutral is _jatkuu_ (lit. "continues") which is used in TV episodes too, as far as I can remember.


----------



## ilocas2

Croatian: *nastavit će se*
Bosnian: *nastavit će se*
Serbian: *nastaviće se*
Montenegrin: *nastaviće se*


----------



## Frieder

@Armas : thanks for clarifying 
@ilocas2 : 4 more entries. Thank you 

I depend heavily on online dictionaries, and I can only be as good as they are. So thanks for any corrections.
Arabic is still on my wish list. Perhaps @elroy could chime in?


----------



## Ectab

Arabic: يتبع yatba'
lit: to follow


----------



## bazq

The Hebrew one is correct.
It means "continuation shall come".


----------



## Frieder

Thank you @Ectab for the Arabic expression.
And thanks @bazq for your confirmation.


----------



## Awwal12

Frieder said:


> продолжение следует (Russian)


That's correct. (Literally - "continuation follows".)


----------



## Frieder

Thank you @Awwal12 for your confirmation.


----------



## KalAlbè

*Brazilian Portuguese:*
Continuação  = Continuing


----------



## ilocas2

I found Slovak version:

pokračovanie nabudúce


----------



## Frieder

Obrigado @KalAlbè 

Dĕkuji pĕknĕ @ilocas2 

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## SuperXW

The Chinese version on the list is correct. It uses simplified characters 待续, the traditional characters are 待續.
The word is combined by: 
待 to wait + 續 to continue


----------



## Frieder

Thanks for confirming @SuperXW .


----------



## jazyk

I don't think I've seen _continuação_ in Brazil here, only _continua_.


----------



## KalAlbè

Living in Brazil I asked the closest Brazilian I could find and got _continuação_, but perhaps _continua _is more common.


----------



## Frieder

... and that would be similar to European Portuguese. The way I understand it (a) _continuação _means "continuation" while (b) _continua _means "continues". Option (b) seems to be more plausible to me – as a single word expression. (a) could be something like _continuação seguirá_. I don't know whether this is correct or idiomatic.

(But thank you all the same @jazyk  and @KalAlbè )


----------



## elroy

Frieder said:


> Perhaps @elroy could chime in?


 Somehow I missed the alert (or never got it) - sorry! 


Ectab said:


> Arabic: يتبع yatba'


 The expression I know is البقية تتبع (al-baqiyya tatba’).


----------



## ThomasK

Dutch: "wordt vervolgd" is perfect!


----------



## franknagy

Hungarian:
A) Folytatjuk = We continue [it].
B) Folyt. köv. = Folytatása következik = Its continuation follows.


----------



## Frieder

Thanks @elroy. Could you explain the difference between البقية تتبع and يتبع ?

@ThomasK: Thanks for following up.

@franknagy: Thanks for your contribution.


----------



## elroy

Frieder said:


> Could you explain the difference between البقية تتبع and يتبع ?


 البقية تتبع literally means "The rest follows." 

يتبع is just the verb ("follows").

I think I've only ever seen the former but the latter is probably also used (otherwise Ectab probably wouldn't have suggested it!).


----------



## franknagy

Frieder said:


> @franknagy: Thanks for your contribution.


Don't mention.
A funny twist of the expression "folytatása kövekezik" is "megfojtatása következik". The *"j" and "ly*" are now pronounced identically (as "y") in respected pronunciation, but "megfojt" means "strangles" instead of "folytat"=continue.


----------



## Frieder

elroy said:


> البقية تتبع literally means "The rest follows."



Does that mean that this only applies if there is indeed _a rest that follows_? I think that "to be continued" is kind of noncommittal (there _may _be more to come, depending on future developments). Is this included in البقية تتبع?


----------



## elroy

Frieder said:


> I think that "to be continued" is kind of noncommittal (there _may _be more to come, depending on future developments).


 For me, "to be continued" always means that the intention is for something to follow.  What's your context?


----------



## Frieder

elroy said:


> What's your context?



Let's say I'm writing a story/coverage about all the cars I had in my life. The last one to be described is the car I'm currently driving. But if I should ever buy another one (which is by no means a certainty) the story will be continued. I think that's the meaning of _to be continued_. There is no _rest that (definitely) will follow_.


----------



## elroy

I would definitely understand that to mean that you intend to buy another car, or, at the very least, that you intend to add more to the story in the future.

As we both know, language users often use language in creative ways, so I suppose it’s not unthinkable that someone would use the expression as you’ve described, but that’s certainly not the default/ordinary meaning, so you may be at risk of causing confusion if you use the expression your way.


----------



## Frieder

elroy said:


> يتبع is just the verb ("follows").



So this would be a more neutral way to put it?


----------



## elroy

I can’t really comment on that one since I’m not familiar with it.  I think if I saw it I might be confused for a bit (because there’s no subject and no clear reference) and then maybe realize it’s being used as البقية تتبع.  So in the end I don’t think it would make a difference, meaning-wise.  But maybe @Ectab can say more.


----------



## Ectab

I think البقية تتبع is a good translation, but I don't think I have ever seen it before, or maybe rarely, I used to see at the end of an episode that needs a complement only ...يتبع, also in stories, it literally means "it will follow".
When I needed an additional paper for exam, I would write "يتبع" at the bottom of the first paper so the teacher would know there is another paper.


----------



## Frieder

@Ectab: Thanks a lot for making it clear. So maybe it's different in different Arabic dialects.

I think I'll stick with"البقية تتبع".


----------



## elroy

Frieder said:


> So maybe it's different in different Arabic dialects.


 No, this is not a dialect issue.  Both translations are MSA.


----------

